# Intel Xeon X5670



## Bronko82 (23. April 2017)

Moin Moin wollte mal fragen ob es mit meiner cpu noch geht in 4k zu spielen 

zu mein system 
Intel Xeon X5670 @ 4.3ghz
24 gb ddr ram @1800mgz
noch eine gtx 970 die aber jetzt gegen eine gtx 1080 ti ausgetauscht wird 
und ich will mir noch dein 4k monitor holen den ASUS PG348Q

nun habe ich bedenken ob das den überhaubt noch geht mit den Xeon


----------



## Tolotos66 (23. April 2017)

Sollte eigentlich funktionieren. Eine viel wichtigere Frage, ist die nach dem NT.
Gruß T.


----------



## shootme55 (23. April 2017)

Die Auflösung ist der CPU relativ egal. Wenn die Spiele an der Grafikkarte limitieren (100% Auslastung der Grafikkarte) dann werden sie bei entsprechend potenter Grafikkarte i.d.R. auch mit 4k laufen. Abgesehen davon ist ein Westmere EP mit über 4 GHz noch immer sehr potent. Beim Spielen mit wenigen Kernen bist im Bereich des 4770k, in ordentlich multicoreoptimierten Anwendungen gibts keinen Quadcore, der @Stock eine Chance dagegen hat. Eine saugeile CPU, hab sie selber noch. 
Das Board unterstützt natürlich nur PCIe 2.0, das wird dich also ein paar Prozente bei der GraKa kosten. Bei SLI oder CF wär der Nachteil aber weg, nur zur Info. 

Ein Netzteil mit 500W und DC/DC-Wandler wäre empfehlenswert.


----------



## Bronko82 (23. April 2017)

Ich werde morgen mal gucken welches Netzteil drin ist bin mir gerade nicht sicher ob 600 oder 650 von be quiet aber morgen kann ich das genau sagen


----------

